# Booster while nursing?



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

My queen is due her 1st annual booster on the 7th, i'm planning to take her along on the 6th.

Just checking it's ok since she's still feeding her litter?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

you can leave it a extra 3 months my vet said to me, my vet wouldnt do it when my girl was nursing so i just did it when the kits went in for their injections 

Edit: it was on the kittens 2nd injection nit the first as they were still having the odd drink


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

IU don't breed, but would NEVER have given a booster to a rescue cat who is nursing. Better, in my opinion to wait until kittens are weaned and her hormone levels stabilised


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

if you know what vaccine she is due you can look on the manufacturers websites... the two vaccines I know of (my vet uses), both of them state categorically that they are not to be used while a cat is pregnant or lactating.


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

The reason why i'm asking if because show regulations say that a booster must be within 7 days of the last year.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

alisondalziel said:


> The reason why i'm asking if because show regulations say that a booster must be within 7 days of the last year.


oh !! and what happens when the booster is not given in that 7 day period?

I have no idea how this works with showing.... maybe the booster should be given before the queen gets pregnant ???? I have zero idea. But that would mean getting it months early.

Sorry Alison that I can't help you... except to say I definitely would be very relucantant to go against the manufacturers usage guidelines for that particular vaccine.

Hopefully though other breeders who show their cats will be along to help you soon!! All the best to your kittens and their mum!


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

alisondalziel said:


> The reason why i'm asking if because show regulations say that a booster must be within 7 days of the last year.


That's a bit archaic surely? Ultimately the health of the cat should come first  Regardless I would not risk the health of my female cat in these circumstances.

That however puts you rather between a rock and a hard place. Give booster to please cat club and risk health of queen, be "forced" to give full course of vaccines again (and in my opinion risk health of queen) or face their wrath!

Hopefully no vet would give a full course if booster a few weeks late and cat club will be sensible about matter. Why not ring them and ask for reassurance that delaying booster will not be an issue?

Hope all is okay


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

alisondalziel said:


> The reason why i'm asking if because show regulations say that a booster must be within 7 days of the last year.


You can't show if the cat is lactating so you may as well wait for that to finish.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

messyhearts said:


> You can't show if the cat is lactating so you may as well wait for that to finish.


but would a booster suffice then, or would it be the full course of vaccines that would (then) be required??


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Tje said:


> but would a booster suffice then, or would it be the full course of vaccines that would (then) be required??


Think that is down to the vets. Most won't give a booster before the vaccination expires then won't when pregnant or lactating so gives little choice.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

messyhearts said:


> Think that is down to the vets. Most won't give a booster before the vaccination expires then won't when pregnant or lactating so gives little choice.


I understand that.... but Alison is saying that show regulations state that the booster must be given within 7 days of its due date (expiry date). Which to me implies that if it is not given within those 7 days, then a booster wouldn't suffice anymore and the whole course of vaccination would need to be repeated?

I do agree with you that vets won't vaccinate pregnant or lactating cats, but I think that is a seperate issue from the show body saying boosters have to be done within 7 days of the due date.

I also agree that Alison's vet is probably going to say, leave mum's booster till the kittens are 12 weeks old-ish... but that would mean the booster is something like 6 weeks late and I think the show body will have problems with that.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

> Vetting in slips will be given out at the entrance to the show hall. All exhibits must be inoculated against Feline Infectious Enteritis FVR & FCV (Cat Flu) the full course in accordance with manufacturers recommendations must have been completed 7 days before the show. The Certificate must have been issued by a Veterinary Practice / Hospital and the last vaccination entry signed by a Veterinary Surgeon or by a listed Veterinary Nurse under the direction of a Veterinary Surgeon. This should be properly completed and clearly indicate the identity of the exhibit and the owner, confusion may result in rejection. Cats without valid certificates will be rejected under Section A, unless the exhibitor undertakes to provide proof of vaccination by sending the certificate to the GCCF office within 7 days of the show. Failure to do so will lead to disqualification from the show and the cat's name will be placed on the veterinary rejection list until proof of vaccination is received in the Office


This is the rule. As long as the cat is covered, doesn't matter when or how, then it will be fine.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

messyhearts said:


> This is the rule. As long as the cat is covered, doesn't matter when or how, then it will be fine.


Messy, I'm still not sure I agree with your interpretation of this.... 

if Alison has been told that the booster has to happen within 7 days of its due date... that bit you posted doesn't touch on that.... all it says is "the *full course *of vaccinations must have been completed 7 days prior to the show".

It sounds to me like Alison has been given extra information which would mean if the booster isn't given in that 7 day window, then the whole course of vaccination would have to be repeated & completed 7 days prior to the show (as an overdue booster does not equate to a full & complete course of vaccine). Which would mean a whole course of vaccine and not just a booster would then be needed.

Do you see what I mean??? How I am reading this???

hehe, does anyone see where I am coming from.

I know the cattery I used to use for my cats when I went on holiday had a rule similar to this. Boosters had to happen with a week or a fortnight of their due date. If that didn't happen, if the cat was late getting its boosters, then the cattery would refuse to have the cats unless the whole course of vaccine was done again, and completely finished a week before they were due to be checked in.

Of course I think this is poppycock, BUT... technically if the maufacturer only guarantees a year between vaccine and booster... then any time over that year could render the initial vaccines useless (well technically useless although for most of us more than sufficient).


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

she wont be in full condition whens the show?


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

She is going to be shown in April, her kittens go to their new homes in February, so plenty time for her to recover.

I believe that if you wait for longer than the 7 days, you need to have the full course again. I would rather not do this to be honest. It's extra drugs i feel she doesn't need (i really only vaccinate because i show), and it will obviously cost more, and mean that the poor girl will need not one, but 2 injections!! 

Maybe i should give the GCCF a phone and see where i stand with this. I am due to call them on friday anyway to pay my registration fees.

I want what's best for my queen. I will be pissed off if she's gonna need a full course again!!


----------



## TomCat1 (Dec 22, 2010)

From a pet cat point of view at the practice where I work, boosters can be given as long as it is given no more then 2m later of the due vaccine date, after that the vaccine must be re-started. 

We use Nobivac Tricat trio and Nobivac FELV and neither are suitable for pregnant or lactacting queens.

I would imagine if you spoke to the GCCF as long as the booster was given in a timely fashion post weaning that your vet was happy with and no signifcant lapse in cover was created, it would be ok, but you would have ot check with them. It would also be worth checking their stance on pregnancy/vaccination as to how they expect it to be worked around since they may have an official guideline. 

I take their wording to mean the animal cannot be vaccinated any sooner then a week before a show, not that it must be vaccinated in that window - its how boarding kennels work here. So if your dog is gonig into kennels on the friday, it cannot have received its booster any sooner then then previous friday, I presume to reduce the minimal risk of an "uncovered" animal catching something since the vaccine relies on an immune system response.

Does that help?
Carla


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

hi if her kittens leave in feb and the show in april i will doubt she will be in full condition my cats littens left end of oct and she still isnt.as she wont stop calling...but i does depend on the cat but was hoping mine would of been but lucky the show was cancelled..


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

my girl was just 3 months over and she just had her booster fine i ask if she needed to start a full course and the vet said it was fine..as long as you have her booster with 3months or at least a week pior to the show you should be fine


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

My girl hasn't lost much condition i suppose i'm lucky and i do plan to show her in april, i will make the decision when i have to.

If thats correct then great, i will have her booster done when the kittens are having their 2nd one at 12 weeks.


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

12weeks with the kittens will be fine..my girl didnt lose much condition until about the kitten were 11 weeks old but she started calling when they were 7 weeks old and she has called from then she calls for 8 days and having 6/7 days break im having to stud her when she calls again and im hoping as its her second litter she will naturally calm the calling down lol if not i might have to jab her so she cant get her conditon back...its a nightmare


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Alison, can I respectcully suggest that if you end up asking GCCF about this that you do it by email so that you have something in writing from them. One a few occasions I've needed to ask them something I've received conflicting advice from different staff in their office - just as well I had something in writing on one of those occasions otherwise it would have caused me a major problem!


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

gskinner123 said:


> Alison, can I respectcully suggest that if you end up asking GCCF about this that you do it by email so that you have something in writing from them. One a few occasions I've needed to ask them something I've received conflicting advice from different staff in their office - just as well I had something in writing on one of those occasions otherwise it would have caused me a major problem!


Thankyou very much for this advice. To be honest it wouldn't have crossed my mind. I will email them today, then phone on friday. Hopefully the info will match!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

princessa rags said:


> 12weeks with the kittens will be fine..my girl didnt lose much condition until about the kitten were 11 weeks old but she started calling when they were 7 weeks old and she has called from then she calls for 8 days and having 6/7 days break im having to stud her when she calls again and im hoping as its her second litter she will naturally calm the calling down lol if not i might have to jab her so she cant get her conditon back...its a nightmare


Have you considered asking your vet if your girl could have the Delvasteron (spelling) injection to give her a break from calling? It's not something to be given lightly at all but it would give her some time to recover rather than you having to take her to stud again when her kits only went at the end of October? I used it once for one of my girls who has a constant caller; she stopped calling for five months (oh such peace!), following that we let her have one call and then took her to stud on her second call. She also didn't call quite so prolifically afterwards - still regularly but not quite as frequently - but whether that was down to the Delvasteron or nature I can't say. It's just a thought.


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

I would consider yes but would rather not if possible.

Her kittens don't leave until the end of february, they are only just under 5 weeks old.

She hasn't called yet thankfully, i'll just see what happens and take things as they happen.

If she's ready for he show, great. If not then i won't take her.


----------

